# OS/caching on single mSATA ssd/ anyone familiar with this SSD ?



## coolhand411 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm,upgrading to Z77 and would like to use mSATA SSD (60gb ) to have my OS and HDD cach on it (two partitions) if that's possible  i would also like to know *how good are this two SSD's *(trim support ,etc)
ADATA XM13 AXM13S2-60GM-C mSATA 60GB SATA II MLC I...





i'm not sure about this one since it's 64gb (i think the max you can use is 60gb but since i will have two partitions ...
Kingston SSDNow mS100 SMS100S2/64G mSATA 64GB SATA...




here is the board i will use




Thank you


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 9, 2012)

Some reviews here: http://thessdreview.com/category/our-reviews/msata-our-reviews/

http://www.tweaktown.com/cse/?cx=pa...&cof=FORID:11&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=msata&sa=Search


----------



## coolhand411 (Apr 10, 2012)

have any one here try to set up OS and HDD cache on the same ssd ?


----------



## theeldest (Apr 10, 2012)

Haven't done it but it is a supported solution on the Z77 chipset


----------



## theeldest (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you considered just booting from the HDD and using the entire SSD as a cache? It's easier and the OS performance is pretty good when it's cached (check my setup)


----------



## coolhand411 (Apr 11, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Have you considered just booting from the HDD and using the entire SSD as a cache? It's easier and the OS performance is pretty good when it's cached (check my setup)


I'm afraid this will give me worse performance instead of booting directly from SSD,correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## theeldest (Apr 11, 2012)

Slightly worse. I set my system up like I did because I didn't want to do any work managing what's installed where. I spent a lot of money and I expect things to get simpler, not more complicated.

If you're using only part of the 60GB for the OS it's going to get really tight. You need a minimum of 18.6GB for caching. That leaves you with 40GB for the OS. Let's call it 35GB after decimal to binary conversion.

35GB for the OS? I was using a 120GB and had a hard time managing space.


----------



## theeldest (Apr 11, 2012)

Check Anand's review: http://www.anandtech.com/show/4329/intel-z68-chipset-smart-response-technology-ssd-caching-review/4

The SSD caching performs very similarly to a standalone SSD. You get a big speed bump vs a standard HDD with less hassle.

Ignore his part about stuff getting evicted. If you do just caching your cache will be 3x the size of the Intel SSD he tested.


----------



## coolhand411 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm using 64 Gb C300 on my other rig just for OS and few programs ,the way i have it set up ..i still have 30 Gb ,i may just get 30Gb for cache


----------

